# something familier



## mysteryscribe (Apr 5, 2006)

I have shot this several times. I do it when I am testing something because it is handy. Sooooo

This morning I decided to try something new. The properties of film and paper developers are different I know. So what would happen if you were to replace part of your paper developer with film developer. I did and this is the result of experiment one. From here they went downhill. I dropped a camera twice and thereby tore the back off. So I'm not having a great day but I really liked this shot


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

You certainly have increased contrast here - it looks really good.   :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 5, 2006)

actually i thought it was down from the portrait of the girl... but then i saw this one lol.


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, my.....I really like that! :thumbup: The silhouette in the window frame looks great! High contrast is your friend here.


----------

